# Horowitz in Sweden?



## robfromsweden

Is there anyone out there who knows if Vladimir Horowitz ever toured Sweden in the 80´s and if so, in what venues? Thanks


----------



## Pugg

robfromsweden said:


> Is there anyone out there who knows if Vladimir Horowitz ever toured Sweden in the 80´s and if so, in what venues? Thanks


First of all; welcome to Talk Classics, we do have members from that part of the world, so I do hope someone can help you.


----------



## joen_cph

I think´s unlikely concerning the 80s, and he didn´t either according to this:
http://www.vladimirhorowitz.hostzi.com/1_4_concertography.html

He did play in Scandinavia though, such as Copenhagen in 1933 & 1934, and Stockholm in the autumn of 1932 (



, a good example of very early Horowitz recordings + same source).


----------

